# poop story & name poll



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

1) stuck between two names for my future hoglet! Poll attached.









2) I was cleaning Quinnlee's cage and I have no idea how but a large, moist chunk of poop fell from the sky and landed on me. This, after being pooped on three days in a row. I think she's out to get me :shock:


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Haha Yeah Quillbert constantly poops on me. I found some in my sock once which confused me because he was no where near it :S


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh and I love both of those names but I think she looks like a poppy.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

haha sneaky hedgehog poop. Found a piece between my toes the other day, too! But I figured out where that one came from.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I voted PoppySeed


----------



## Neptune (Oct 24, 2012)

My boyfriend's Hedgehog only poops on me in the morning. during the afternoon/evening, he wont do anything. and also, The Hoglet is adorable, I think Aster suits it.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

that's specific :lol: Quinnlee has no pattern, but when she's squirmy she's more likely to pee on me.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

oh gosh, it's 50/50 now :lol: I'll never pick a name.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I picked Aster. Aster makes me think "star", which is much more appropriate for her coloring. Which is gorgeous, by the way - but not platinum, which I seem to remember you said is what your breeder called her.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I actually originally voted for Poppy but now that I think about it more, I think Aster actually fits her better. Either is pretty, but I'd probably change my vote to Aster.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm going to wait until I have her in my hands to make the name official, but I think I'm going with Aster :lol:


----------



## tigereyes319 (Nov 10, 2012)

Wait until her personality comes out. Usually all my critters wind up naming themselves at some point.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

good idea XD that's usually how I plan on naming my pets. My family's cat took me 2 weeks to name once we had her.

How on earth do people name their babies before they're even born? Although I guess waiting for a personality to become solidified takes a little longer in humans!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I like both names. I was maybe going to name Snickers Poppy, but Snickers just looked more like her. I voted Poppy!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I had taken a shower before work and checked on the boys before I left and somehow- somewhere between shower and car I managed to get hedge poo in my hair... I had no idea until I got to work and was putting my hair in a pony tail when a friend/co-worker came over and said "Whats this" and pulls out a chunk-o-poo. Super ick. It is amazing how this stuff pops up everywhere!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

sweetergrrrl said:


> I had taken a shower before work and checked on the boys before I left and somehow- somewhere between shower and car I managed to get hedge poo in my hair... I had no idea until I got to work and was putting my hair in a pony tail when a friend/co-worker came over and said "Whats this" and pulls out a chunk-o-poo. Super ick. It is amazing how this stuff pops up everywhere!


We call them "stealth poops". You don't feel them, you haven't been handling a hedgehog for the last 5-10 minutes, but sudden a poop appears on your hand or arm or shirt, lol. :lol:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

that is fantastic :lol:


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

You'll know what her name is when she comes home. They always tell you. I think both names are pretty and I'm not saying which way I voted...  As for mystery poops... None from hedgies, but I have reptile stories that might worry well me LOL


----------

